# Water Heater Bypass



## Pioneer (Apr 27, 2008)

We had a bypass installed on the water heater when we winterized this year.  Now we cannot seem to get hot water in any of the sinks or the tub.  There is hot water in the tank and the pilot lights.  How do we get it flowing through the coach again?


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 27, 2008)

Re: Water Heater Bypass

Hey Pioneer, welcome to the forum.  You should have a lever/switch where they installed the bypass kit.  Throw/switch it in the other direction.


----------



## Pioneer (Apr 27, 2008)

Re: Water Heater Bypass

DL,

There are two valves....do I turn them both or just one?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Re: Water Heater Bypass

turn both of them ,, one is for u'r main hot water ,, and the other is for u'r bypass ,, see if this helps    :approve:


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 28, 2008)

Re: Water Heater Bypass

Hey Pioneer, Rod (730) is a RV technician so turn them both.  I only have 1 lever on my RV bypass.  Hope that fixes your problem.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Re: Water Heater Bypass

watch u'r language DL ,, who u calling an rv tech ,, i don't even know the difference from a black tank to a gray tank ,, i still crawl under to look and see if they are indeed colored that way    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :clown:  :clown:  :evil:  :evil:  :blush: 
DL ,, i was posting that most rv's (mine included ) have a vlave for the bypass (aftermarket installed) and also a main WH valve ,, but some other rv's may be different ,, i myself found out about the second valve ,, which i did not know i had ,, till the Water was warm but not hot ,, but the tank was hot ,, do did some poking ,, and ,, yep anouther valve ,, i look around on other rv's that i service for this type of thingy ,, and ,, yes i have found more than a few out there ,, this comes from my personal stupidity ,, so chalk it up to rv learning 101 ,,, :blush:  :laugh:  :laugh:    :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 28, 2008)

Re: Water Heater Bypass

Most from the manufacures have 3 valves.  Most aftermarket kits use 2 valves.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Re: Water Heater Bypass

what type uses 3 valves ,, Ken ,, i have never seen 3 ,,, unless u mean the water dump valves


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Re: Water Heater Bypass

Pioneer ,, did u get hot water yet?? should like to know for all of us 
 :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 29, 2008)

Re: Water Heater Bypass

Crap no wonder mine doesn't work.   1 valve 13 years old.  It use to work.


----------



## elkhartjim (Apr 29, 2008)

RE: Water Heater Bypass

I believe even after owning these things 10 years we'll find a valve, switch, fuse, etc that we never knew was there.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











I still haven't found my antennae amplifier
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and the cable to pull to drain the air tank.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 29, 2008)

Re: Water Heater Bypass

Rod, my trailers have 3 valves.  That way you don't need a check valve that could go bad.
The systems with one valve will have a check valve in the top entrance to the tank.  That check valve is how one valve can work.

In a 3 valve system, you have a valve in the top and bottom water lines that feed the tank.  Then you have a cross tube, before the other valves, with the 3rd valve in it.  During summer usage the cross tube valve is closed and the other 2 are open.  that forces water through the heater.  When you winterize, close the top and bottom valves and open the cross valve.  That lets anti freeze by-pass the water heater.  

I like that system better because I have changed a few check valves and it is not fun.


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 29, 2008)

Re: Water Heater Bypass

My system must be a check valve type.  It stopped working a few years back.  It is clamped on the plastic tubing so I haven't ever replaced it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Re: Water Heater Bypass

WOW ,, Ken can u put that in english or brale ,, i am over whelmed ,, and to think computers are just now taking over the engine controls on rv's and cars ,, but my question is ,,,, where do u put the floppy disk ??????    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :clown:  :clown:  :clown:  :evil:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 29, 2008)

Re: Water Heater Bypass

Sorry Rod, I tried to make it simple.....If you saw the set up, you would see that it is very simple.


----------



## elkhartjim (Apr 29, 2008)

Re: Water Heater Bypass

I went and checked...I've got three valves...is that a plus or is that just something else togo wrong?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 29, 2008)

Re: Water Heater Bypass

In my opinion, a plus.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Re: Water Heater Bypass

well talked to ken ,, earlyer ,, and as of yet i have not seen 3 valves ,, but he told me one should be the back flow preventer ,, so now i too have learned something new ,, and to think we are still in the 1980's        :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :blush:  :evil:  :clown:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 30, 2008)

Re: Water Heater Bypass

Rod,
If you have 3 valves, you do not have a check valve (back flow preventer).  One valve, you have the check valve in the top water line.  Two valves, I have seen with and without the check valve.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 30, 2008)

Re: Water Heater Bypass



I was trying toattach a picture of the back of a waterheat with 3 valves shown. 

Icould not getitattach here. I was able to loadit in my album under the "Album" link at the top. Go there, click on Grandviews album and you will find it.


----------



## Pioneer (May 7, 2008)

RE: Water Heater Bypass

Thanks for all the info!  I have been out of town on business and have just now been able to read the replies.  I will give it a whirl when I get home tonight and post the results.  Thanks again!


----------



## Pioneer (May 9, 2008)

RE: Water Heater Bypass

OK, Rain kept me away from the camper the other night but yesterday was nice so I hooked up the water and fired up the heater.  Turned the nobs, opened main water - closed bypass and whalaa.....hot water from the tap!  Thanks to all!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

RE: Water Heater Bypass

well glad u got it ,, and see it wasn"t that hard to figure out   
But i am very glad u let us know on the turn out of u'r experience ,, i think others will see u'r post and see that they really don't have a prob ,, since u did it they will be looking more closley at thier set up     
Way to go Allison    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## PattieAM (May 15, 2008)

Re: Water Heater Bypass

My bypass on my Fleetwood Niagara is 3 valves - two drain valves under the trailer (below water heater), and one valve on the back of the water heater (under the sofa seat).


----------

